# MPD5 problem!



## kurugda (Feb 6, 2010)

Runing on freebsd 8.0

mpd5 disconnect and says in log


```
Feb  6 18:21:20 tar mpd: [B1] Bundle: No NCPs left. Closing links...
```

It is happening often when I use torrent many connections.

How to add more NPC's in mpd5?

Thnks.


----------



## kurugda (Feb 7, 2010)

Thks I have got my ISP dissconect


----------

